# HELP! Is my rabbit ready for a c-section?



## Schelly00 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is my female holland lop's fifth litter. 
My family and I thought she was due on the fifth, but she didn't even make a nest until the ninth.

She has a GIANT lump across her whole entire abdomen. I can still feel GIANT kits and see them move, so I think the kits are still alive in there.

Whenever I bring up to my family that she's TEN DAYS OVERDUE, they just tell me that "she needs her space" or "leave that rabbit alone" or "just give her another day".

I think the doe is actually in danger, and the kits need to get out, but can't. Like I said, I think their still alive in there!

Does she need a c-section? How much does something like that cost? I understand it spays her.

Thanks everyone.

:anotherbun


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you sure you have the day she was bred correct?

Have you thought of maybe taking her to the vet (if youre absolute on the days) that seems like an awfull long time to be overdue and still have live kits... Take her in and have the vet give her Oxytocin to induce labour, and if she cant physically have them, then have the vet do a C-section? Giving her the chance to still have them naturally? Have you discussed any of this with your vet?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 16, 2013)

I am not sure about the cost, so you should call some local rabbit vets and ask. It could be a few hundred dollars though. In many places, a spay can be $200-300, so an emergency c-section would be more.
With dogs, the female is not automatically spayed if she needs a c-section. It can be done at the same time and would be done with rescues and unintended pregnancies. I am not sure if she can be left intact as rabbits are a bit different than a dog. If she is left intact, I don't know if she could be pregnant again and give birth naturally. 
Doing a c-section does not necessary mean that the kits will survive. They could be too far into the pregnancy and die before they can be removed. With an surgery, there are risks, so the doe might not survive either, but that is more rare unless she has some issue. 

Is it at all possible that you were wrong about her due date? I am not sure if you would be feeling moving kits if she is that overdue. 10 days is a lot when the pregnancy is only about 30 days.


----------



## jakeschell05 (Jul 16, 2013)

I understand.

I'm going to call the vets tomorrow by myself, since my family won't be on bored with it.

I've got about four hundred in savings and I think we might have insurance. Hopefully,be able to pay for it.


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 16, 2013)

Why did you create a new name for the same issue?

This rabbit needed to see the vet last week and numerous people have all ready told you this and have advised you on what to do.


----------



## Schelly00 (Jul 16, 2013)

Watermelons said:


> Why did you create a new name for the same issue?
> 
> This rabbit needed to see the vet last week and numerous people have all ready told you this and have advised you on what to do.



What are u talking about??


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 16, 2013)

Replying to responses in your topic with another name sort of gives it away. Same story, similar names, same typing style. Not to mention both Schelly00 and Jakeschell05 have the exact same IP Address. *It is against forum rules to create multiple user names.
*
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/inducing-labor-holland-lop-75887/
Please try and stick to 1 topic.
Numerous breeders/experts have all ready advised you that either you got your dates way off and this rabbit isn't due yet. Or something is seriously wrong, in which case, VET!

When was the last day the buck was near this doe?

CALL YOUR VET.
This rabbit either needs help getting the kits out (oxytocin 1st) or isn't actually pregnant and there is another serious issue at hand that still requires vet attention.


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a doe who has to have oxy on day 31 every time. Or she WILL go as long as you let her. I have also had c- sections usually they only need a c - section when their is a stuck baby and they are pushing, pushing, pushing but nothing happens. C- sections can cost 600.00 +++. 600.00 being on the low end. I would think she needs oxy, and needs it now. Here babies are dead if she is that over due. And they are probably rotting. I had a doe go over due to day 36 as I did not think she took until she looked a little off. I have her some oxy and she had a big baby who was starting to rot. The babies will not b to big to come out with oxy, as im sure they died several days ago.


----------

